# Thumping noise



## rustyaltima (Jan 31, 2007)

My '94 Altima has started making a thumping noise while driving from the front passenger side wheel area, at all speeds. Any suggestions as to what this may be? Otherwise the car runs and handles fine at 127,000 miles. Do the wheel bearings go bad on these Altimas?


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

first pull the tire and check it - maybe cupped - does the noise stay steady or does it change with vehicle speed?


----------



## rustyaltima (Jan 31, 2007)

I pulled the tires, they look fine. The noise does change with speed, worse at approx 30-40 mph. I suspect it is a rear brake issue, the noise stops when you apply the brake or emergency brake then restarts. Maybe a rock or part has fallen off and is tumbling inside the drum. I am taking it to my dealer, they have a good service department.:thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It could be a bearing issue. I would say pull the drum, clean it out and then rotate the rear tires to the front and the front to the rear to see if the noise moves as well. The lug nuts should be correctly torqued with a torque wrench 72-87 ft-lb (I usually tighten it to 80)

Troy


----------

